# How long do your dogs sleep?



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Josey will be 4 years old this Christmas. It is 8:20 and my husband and I have been up since 7:00 and the little princess is still in the bedroom covered up on her pillow sound asleep. This is normal for her to love sleeping in. She gets two approx 50 minute walks a day with off leash play usually every other day retrieving toys and playing with friends (local park only with dogs we know - not a dog park) She is in good shape, but I always hear about other dogs waking their owners up and we seem to have a lounge lizard. Just wondering if this is strange or are we just giving her all the exercise she needs.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Siren, who is my most active dog, would sleep all day if I let her and be perfectly happy. She's sleeping right next to me as I type! I was sick and in bed for 2 days and she happily took the chance to sleep all day by me. Most of my house dogs are retired and sleep most the day too. As long as she is getting the exercise that keeps her happy then it's perfect! I have several dogs that if they were inside and didn't do something every few hours they would go nuts! I think it depends on the dog, if she needed more you would see a more restless attitude. When Vixen was younger she would bounce off the walls, now at 15 she's sleeping happily by Siren. lol


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

My dogs sleep until I get up,then when they go in their crates durring the day when im gone or something they sleep then. Otherwise its all play lolup:


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko sleeps ALL of the time. He wakes up to eat, potty, and walk. The rest of the time, he is unconcious in whatever room I am in.
It sounds to me like you found the perfect balance for your dog.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> Ecko sleeps ALL of the time. He wakes up to eat, potty, and walk. The rest of the time, he is unconcious in whatever room I am in.
> It sounds to me like you found the perfect balance for your dog.


Sounds like my two. They have play breaks though. They'll randomly wake up and play and we do flirt pole with them also so they have that time.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone - I was hoping to have some responses like yours. Josey is our first dog and we knew she would probably need a lot of exercise. She is always happy to go out and plays hard when she is at the park. She is an extremely fast runner and a flying frisbee catcher. We still go to off leash obedience classes on Saturday mornings, so I guess her loving her bed in between is pretty normal. She sounds like your dogs in that she finds a comfy place for her sleeping usually near me or my husband. I must admit we've noticed she would go after the frisbee until she drops - have learned to stop that activity before she is ready because sometimes she has just needed to rest for awhile at the park before returning home. We are in our early 70's and love that she gets us out walking every day - guess we can all grow old gracefully together. I was just wondering if she was bored with her older owners.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

outlaw josey said:


> Thanks everyone - I was hoping to have some responses like yours. Josey is our first dog and we knew she would probably need a lot of exercise. She is always happy to go out and plays hard when she is at the park. She is an extremely fast runner and a flying frisbee catcher. We still go to off leash obedience classes on Saturday mornings, so I guess her loving her bed in between is pretty normal. She sounds like your dogs in that she finds a comfy place for her sleeping usually near me or my husband. I must admit we've noticed she would go after the frisbee until she drops - have learned to stop that activity before she is ready because sometimes she has just needed to rest for awhile at the park before returning home. We are in our early 70's and love that she gets us out walking every day - guess we can all grow old gracefully together. I was just wondering if she was bored with her older owners.


That is sooooo awesome!!


----------



## APBT4LYFE (Jun 19, 2011)

yeah my dogs sleep while we are sleeping and where ever we are in the house they are sleeping by us untill we go out to the park or lake.


----------

